# Skip a day at the gym and…



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Find a local trail that needs some help


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Or go out when it's raining for trailwork, because that's when you see the pools/puddles and can fix the erosion issues and puddles with drainages and tapering.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Jayem said:


> Or go out when it's raining for trailwork, because that's when you see the pools/puddles and can fix the erosion issues and puddles with drainages and tapering.


That’s what I did today. Better bringing down problem trees when there are no hikers and their off leash friends too.


----------



## runbrung (Nov 10, 2021)

I carry a small Fiskars saw with me when I'm riding, it can do pretty much anything under 6". My favorite trail network isn't well-traveled, so it's usually a few days before the trailbuilders take care of something - if I can do it in a couple minutes mid-ride, I do. 

I have had someone ask me if I knocked a tree down while I was clearing it though...


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

First a start.... what's a gym?

Secondly thats a mighty fine looking saw. 

Thirdly, I keep riding, rain, fine, hail, snow (theres no much show around here) heat wave...... 

Fourthly, I keep a hand chainsaw on the bike at all times. So if im riding and come across some wind fall I cut it out and carry on.


----------

